# Canadian citizen returning with Scottish wife :-)



## SirDerwood (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

My wife and I are in our mid 20's and looking to move to Canada in the next few years (I know its a long way off!). I was born in England but moved to Canada shortly after. I lived there until I was around 6 or 7 and then moved back to England. 
My mum applied for my citizenship while we lived there and I was accepted at the age of 4ish. I have a citizenship card to prove this.

My question is what sort of application do I need to fill in for them to accompany me bearing in mind that my wife and I are likely to have a child before moving (Fingers crossed!)?

Also how does sponsoring family work if my wife's family would like to join us at a later date?

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SirDerwood said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My wife and I are in our mid 20's and looking to move to Canada in the next few years (I know its a long way off!). I was born in England but moved to Canada shortly after. I lived there until I was around 6 or 7 and then moved back to England.
> My mum applied for my citizenship while we lived there and I was accepted at the age of 4ish. I have a citizenship card to prove this.
> ...


Firstly, I assume you have a plastic Citizenship card showing your photograph. You will need to get this updated as I assume you no longer look like that, and if you do then you have a big medical problem, lol. I would recommend to make things easier for you, get your Canadian passport.
As a Canadian you can, of course, easily sponsor your spouse and children. Check out the following website: Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family which also included information on sponsoring your wife's parents etc.


----------



## SirDerwood (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, getting the plastic card updated is one of the things to do on an ever growing list! 
Im assuming I'll need this updated before I can apply for a canadian passport? Is it difficult or expensive to apply for one in the UK?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

SirDerwood said:


> Yeah, getting the plastic card updated is one of the things to do on an ever growing list!
> Im assuming I'll need this updated before I can apply for a canadian passport? Is it difficult or expensive to apply for one in the UK?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


You do not need to get a new Canadian citizenship certificate at all. Even though your current photo is out of date, the card itself is still valid proof of your Canadian citizenship. There is no expiry date. Remember, Canadian birth certificates don't have photos at all so an outdated photo on a citizenship certificate is not a big deal (unless you try to use it as a travel document which you shouldn't be doing anyway).

When you apply for your Canadian passport, you'll obviously submit new photos with your passport application. The instructions for applying for a Canadian passport from abroad are here:

Passport Canada: Canadians - Forms

Note that Canada has its own requirements for passport photos (dimensions, lighting, expression, etc). They are notoriously picky about these requirements and a relatively high percentage of Canadian passport photos are rejected. So you'll need to find a good photographer (preferably one experienced in taking Canadian passport photos) in order to get photos that will be acceptable. Give a copy of the photo requirements to the photographer.


----------

